# Ferrari Enzo Crash in Malibu CA



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Pictures : http://www.wreckedexotics.com/special/enzo/


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

And the guy's in the car walked away without a scratch. Pretty remarkable car. Well worth the money if it does that good in a crash like that.

Scott :rock:


----------



## MA218 (Sep 30, 2005)

Foxracingmtnridr said:


> And the guy's in the car walked away without a scratch. Pretty remarkable car. Well worth the money if it does that good in a crash like that.
> 
> Scott :rock:





> He claimed that they were racing a Mercedes SLR


Be worth the money more if he knew how to drive and wasn't racing like an asshat. :innocent:


----------

